# Newly formatted 8GB SD card reads 'FULL'?



## qifitness

I've reformatted an 8GB SD card (used previously without problems) several times and when inserted in the camera, it reads 'MEMORY FULL'.
Done this in two different cameras - Canon IXUS100 and Nikon Coolpix5600 (reformatted in each one) and it's still the same.
However, when using an SD card reader inserted in my PC, it shows that it is completely empty!
Any experienced a similar problem and resolved the issue?


----------



## zuluclayman

how did you reformat the card? via computer or in-camera? in my experience most cards prefer to be formatted using the camera not via usb or card reader and computer.


----------



## qifitness

My original post explains


----------



## zuluclayman

oops! sorry - didn't read your post properly - no damaging activity that you know of? no water? no excessive heat? no computer malfunction while card inserted? ejected card correctly from computer?
As a last resort you could try updating your camera's firmware - which will reset the camera to factory defaults and may allow the camera's system to read the card correctly.
Do you think there should be images on the card or do you feel the card is actually empty? - just trying to establish where the fault lies - in the camera, the card, card reader or the computer - ugh! :sigh:
have you tried connecting the camera via USB and seeing if it can be read?


----------



## qifitness

The card hasn't been exposed to any adverse conditions. It's been stored in its case.
As I said in my comments, I've tried to reformat it in two different cameras. Both displayed the message 'memory full'. 
Viewed on my PC through a card reader, it shows the card is empty, although it shows only 6.4GB for an 8GB card.
However, there has been a significant breakthrough - the card now shows available picture capacity for TWO PICS!!??


----------



## zuluclayman

one other simple thing to check - SD cards have a lock function, usually a slider on the side of the card (see attached pic)- yours isn't in the lock position is it?

"Do you think there should be images on the card or do you feel the card is actually empty?" I asked this but you haven't answered it - you may be able to recover the files if there are/were images on it you wanted using recovery software.
The fact it is reading as though there is 1.6 GB or so used (there will be some difference between the stated capacity and actual capacity but not that much!) seems to point to some information being on there.


----------



## qifitness

No, the lock isn't on. 
Also, there aren't any images on the card. 
It's showing only 6.45MB available on an 8GB card, yet when viewing 'properties' (inserted into the PC with a card reader) the graphic display shows it as completely empty.
Is there anything that can change a card's capacity so dramatically? (Apart from the suggestions we've managed to rule out already)


----------



## Done_Fishin

if you look at the card using administrations tools, computer management, disk management what does it show as being the format? FAT, FAT32, ....


----------



## qifitness

It's showing 'FAT'


----------



## Done_Fishin

FAT normally supports only 2GB whilst FAT32 will support up to 8GB .. try formatting it with Windows to FAT32 and if that doesn't work, delete the partition, create a 2048 MB partition, then format it with FAT and see if that works.

Another possibility is to delete the 8 GB partition in windows and then format it using the camera. 

also check out my tip in the photo section ( http://www.techsupportforum.com/f28...-compact-flash-card-out-of-memory-430122.html ) which might help, if nothing else then to understand a different way of formatting the card.

Hope this helps


----------



## Done_Fishin

Any Progress ?? Would like to hear from you ..


----------



## qifitness

Unfortunately, I can't delete partition or reformat FAT32.
I'll have to give up on this. 
Many thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Did you try my advice in http://www.techsupportforum.com/f28...-compact-flash-card-out-of-memory-430122.html ???


----------

